# Can these be DTG'ed?



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi guys im trying to get some tshirts printed here in melbourne and i want to know whether these tshirts would be better off printed via Dye Sublimation OR DTG?

thanks a lot, (these were photoshopped, not printed already)
I'm just wondering as I'm aware of color limitations

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/wearemassive.jpg?t=1192703585

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/richlips-1.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/nocents.jpg (doesnt have to have gradient, jus worried about size? isnt that a bit big for screen printing?)

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/cmyk.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc112/mntfrsh/lines.jpg

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/4327/toothpastejx7.jpg

Note: these designs are copyrighted, please don't copy them or use them.

Also if ANYYONE can recommend a good place for printing tees, please PM me? much thanks.

(sorry if ive posted in wrong section? or placed too many images haha)


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I think all the designs would be pretty hard to print on DTG, simply because you are looking at full front print. Most DTG machines in the market are printing around 12" x 18" and there are even fewer out there who print large enough for your designs. I'm not sure about Dye-sub but I'd think they have pretty similar print dimensions?

If you were to minimize the size of those prints I'd definitely recommend DTG.....oh maybe I'm a teeny weeny bit bias


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The first question I would ask is whether you prefer the prints be on 100% cotton or can they go onto a sublimation polyester shirt. Because of the bright colors in some of the designs, I would not recommend a 50/50 shirt.

If you look at a 4800-based dtg machine (16" wide printable space), then you should be pretty close to the sizes in the prints. Grab a tape measure and see for yourself. Remember, you can always rotate the shirt 90 degrees and use the length of the machine to print (which is larger than the width). Just know that the print that goes on to the sleeve is going to be the hardest one.


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

those designs look kinda fishy, like maybe they are just jpgs put onto image of a blank shirt for internet...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

darryld said:


> those designs look kinda fishy, like maybe they are just jpgs put onto image of a blank shirt for internet...


Yes they are. He mentioned that in his post.


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

They can be printed with a T-Jet Jumbo 2 Printer. It has a print capability of 24 inches by up to 50 inches long.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

No problem to dye sub them. 
I'm working with a 40 x 60 cm heat press which covers most of the area of a t-shirt (unless it's 2XL +). 
First photo with over the shoulder print is trickier then others, but still do-able.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> I think all the designs would be pretty hard to print on DTG, simply because you are looking at full front print. Most DTG machines in the market are printing around 12" x 18" and there are even fewer out there who print large enough for your designs. I'm not sure about Dye-sub but I'd think they have pretty similar print dimensions?
> 
> If you were to minimize the size of those prints I'd definitely recommend DTG.....oh maybe I'm a teeny weeny bit bias


That is one of the main reasons I went with the Flexi-jet long model, 17"x54" printing space. 

When I put two platens together, I have a 15"x40" print in one pass.
Well, technically 15"x38" because the corners are cut to not rip the shirt.


----------



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

hmmm k thanks for replies


----------

